# whats the best loop knot?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so whats everyones preffered loop knot for attaching lures/ jigheads etc??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Perfection loop. I can tie it faster than any other terminal knot and haven't had it fail when tied properly. The way I tie it (see wiki) there is very little tag waste and I can easily adjust the size of the loop (again reducing waste)


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi DaveyG,
For lures i use the "perfection knot" and jig heads I use the "ring Knot".


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought the perfection loop but can't see how to tie it with a lure or jighead attached. dont you need to pull the second loop through the first one - and therefore the lure/jighead gets in the way of that procedure??

hmm i'll have another look at the wiki and try to work it out


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

peril - just had a look at your wiki drawings of the perfection loop... it all makes sense now... thanks..

MFM...how is a ring knot tied??


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Nah you dont pull the first knot through, check this link out..

http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html

i dont use the perfection for jig heads, better using the ring knot.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Nah you dont pull the first knot through, check this link out..

http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html

i dont use the perfection for jig heads, better using the ring knot.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I use the rapala loop. So far its been great for me. No slips or anything


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

after trying for 15 mins to do that bloody knot.......I think I'll stick to good old split rings. ;-).....works for me.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSP8YwEAABXfgAAQUAGAEgQhGAo/7/7gIACJEU9TBMmmmhpk0GTTINU9TGmpiNDTSaeo9J6Rpl3eBrpTl7MrhNwcdG8lKuP2FXLjR6VbOe8gtec1AUkGNmOUNbLLjxNQtPCghW8fGpjQngjcWezT3yEpOq3UQXjXZWd9x9Fa0h1F7o/hLViPFMuZmwnqqnBQwNEBZksiAoQLLAioMhr+LuSKcKEgR/jGAg==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Also a fan of the rapala loop


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have stopped using them but the surgeons loop was easier to tie than the rapala and didn't let go on me once. good for use big fingered clutz's

http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeonslo ... dknots.com

Cheers Dave


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

bear in mind that many "loop" knots have poor breaking strength sometimes only 50-60%.

not a big issue when using light line and heavy leaders. the rapala or harro loop knots are good and very easy to tie.

when using leaders closer to the strength of the main line, I like to just use the old uni-knot and tighten the knot above the jighead forming a loop. if you catch something big enough - the worse that happens is the knoy snugs down further against the jighead.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Rapala Loop, quick and easy and does not slip.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm... i've been using some very small owner clips for my hard body lures. I remover the split ring and tie them straight to the anchor point on the lure.

The action still seems fine...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> the surgeons loop was easier to tie than the rapala and didn't let go on me once.


Dave I am puzzled how you tied the surgeons loop on a HB as a replacement for the rapala :?

Its the loop I have used for an end loop for many years but can't figure it with a lure


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using Peril's way of doing the perfection loop - very easy!


----------

